# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό >  Πρόβλημα κλιματιστικού SAMSUNG AQV12NSAX inverter

## mr.Vox

΄Εχω το εξής πρόβλημα με το παραπάνω κλιματιστικό (SAMSUNG AQV12NSAX inverter) το οποίο δεν έχει δουλέψει συνολικά πάνω από 50 ημέρες γιατί είναι σε εξοχική κατοικία. Είναι βέβαια πάνω από δύο ετών οπότε και εκτός εγγυήσεως.
Φέτος που επισκέφθηκα το σπίτι προσπάθησα να το θέσω σε λειτουργία και μετά από μισή ώρα περίπου σταμάτησε και άρχισαν να αναβοσβήνουν τα δύο λαμπάκια Timer και Turbo. Ελέγχοντας την εξωτερική μονάδα διαπίστωσα ότι είχαν εγκατασταθεί σφήκες εντός του μηχανήματος. Αφού κατάφερα και τις εξόντωσα με εντομοκτόνα οικιακής χρήσης άνοιξα την μονάδα και βρήκα μέσα γύρω στις πέντε με έξι σφηκοφωλιές τις οποίες και έβγαλα. Κλείνω την μονάδα χωρίς να πειράξω τα ηλεκτρονικά μέρη και πάλι τα ίδια. Τα δύο λαμπάκια πάλι αναβόσβηναν αφού το μηχάνημα δουλέψε κανονικά για καμιά ώρα . Μετά αφού το έβγαλα και έβαλα πάλι  στο ρεύμα ξανά και ξανά τα ίδια σε ακαθόριστους χρόνους όμως.
Κάλεσα τον τοπικό αντιπρόσωπο της Samsung και αφού ήρθε ο τεχνικός δεν διαπίστωσε βλάβη στην μισή ώρα που κάθισε και έκανε τον έλεγχο. Του έκανε και καλά ένα service έκανε κάποιες μετρήσεις και ένα πλύσιμο της πλάκας που το κάνω και εγώ πήρε το τριαντάρι και έφυγε. Μου είπε να παρατηρήσω τα λαμπάκια και να τον ενημερώσω. Αφού έφυγε πάλι τα ίδια. Τον ενημερώνω. του λέω για τα λαμπάκια. θα σε πάρω τηλέφωνο μου λέει. Με παίρνει μετά από κάνα δύωρο. Διάγνωση: πρόβλημα   πλακέτας εξωτερικής μονάδας η οποία μπορεί να ωφείλεται σε υπέρταση από το δίκκτυο της ΔΕΗ. Κόστος 185 ευρώ.

Οι ερωτήσεις που έχω να κάνω είναι οι εξής:
Τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει; Υπάρχει πιθανότητα τα έντομα να δημιοργησαν το πρόβλημα;
Είναι εύλογο το ποσό των 185 Ευρώ που ζητάει; Ή άντε για να μην ψαχνόμαστε αλλάζουμε πλακέτα και τελειώσαμε.
Σημειώνω ότι κάτα την διάρκεια που το σπίτι είναι κλειστό η παροχή ρεύματος είναι κομμένη. Οπότε ότι και να έγινε σχετικά με την υπέρταση θα έγινε τώρα την στιγμή που έβαλα το μηχάνημα στο ρεύμα.
Σε service manual της Samsung που βρήκα στο internet δεν βρήκα πουθένα στην διάγνωση βλάβης τον συνδιασμό να αναβοσβήνουν τα δύο συγκεκριμένα λαμπάκια της εσωτερικής μονάδας αν και δεν ξέρω ποιά λαμπάκια ανάβουν στην πλακέτα της εξωτερικής;
Ένας σταθεροποιητής τάσης θα βοηθούσε μελλοντικά για να μην ξάνα έχω πρόβλημα αν βέβαια υπάρχει θέμα τάσης και πόσα VA πρέπει να είναι;

Σκέφτομαι επίσης να του ζητήσω χαρτί ότι το πρόβλημα ωφείλεται σε υπέρταση της ΔΕΗ και να διεκδικήσω το ποσόν της επισκευής. 
Έχω άλλα δύο κλιματιστικά της ίδιας μάρκας non-inverter όμως που δουλεύουν χωρίς πρόβλημα εδώ και δέκα χρόνια. Τι έγινε με το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω.

Όποια βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη. ευχαριστώ.

 :Angry:

----------


## aris285

Αφου δουλευει για κανα μισαωρο και μετα κανει οτι κανει δυσκολο μου φενεται να ειναι η πλακετα.
κοιτα μηπως μηπως ο μαστορας δεν εχει σφηξει καλα τοις κλεμες στα καλωδια.δες και την μπρηζα σου μπας και εχει καμια χαλαρη συνδεση.

----------


## mr.Vox

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Σε επικοινωνία που είχα σήμερα με το τεχνικό τμήμα της Samsung στην Αθήνα ο τεχνικός που μίλησα μου είπε ότι εφόσον το μηχάνημα λειτουργεί έστω για δέκα λεπτά (βγάζει ψύξη κτλ) δεν είναι θέμα πλακέτας αλλά χρειάζεται προγραμματισμό. Ο αντιπρόσωπος μου λέει ότι θα έρθει μόνον αν αλλάξει την πλακέτα και δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι άλλο.

Θα στείλω και στους δύο e-mail για να τα βρουν μεταξύ τους. Να δω αν θα βγάλω άκρη.


 :Angry:

----------


## picdev

όχι οτι είμαι γνώστης αλλα και τη δεν εχω διαβάσει για τα κλιματιστικά samsung,
μετά από διακοπή μερικά θέλουν να τους περάσεις τον κωδικό της χώρας σου, και κάποιες ρυθμίσεις,μάλιστα δεν το αναφέρουν οι οδηγίες και πρέπει να φωνάξεις τεχνικό
για δοκίμασε κανένα hard reset κάτι θα βρεις στο ιντερνετ

----------


## Nikos Anagnostou

εαν παρεις τηλεφωνο τον φουρλη που εχει την samsung και με το control στο χερι τον παρεις τηλεφωνο θα σου τα πει απο το τηλεφωνο πιστευω δεν ειναι δυσκολο πατας τα δυο κουμπια ταυτοχρονα της θερμοκρασιας που ανεβαζεις και κατεβαζεις την θερμοκρασια ενοω μαζι και ταυτοχρονα βγαζεις και βαζεις τις μπαταριες σε παει σε ενα μενου που θελει ρυθμιση και προγραματιζεται μετα αναλογα του κωδικου του καθε μηχανηματος.

----------


## mr.Vox

Τελικά μάλλον είναι η πλακέτα γιατί βρήκαμε δυο τρεις καρβουνιασμένες σφήκες μέσα. Ο τεχνικός ξανάρθε και έκανε κάποιες δοκιμές.
H Samsung πλέον έχει αυτονομηθεί και δεν συνεργάζεται πλέον με τον Fourlis. Προιόντα που αγοράσθηκαν επί εποχής Fourlis εξυπηρετούνται από άλλα τηλέφωνα , τρέχα γύρευε παίρνεις το ένα σε παραπέμπει μετά σε άλλο και πάει λέγοντας.
Δύο φορές πήρα τηλέφωνο και από ότι κατάλαβα το Call center τους πρέπει να βρίσκεται εκτός Ελλάδος καθώς τα άτομα που μίλησα μιλούσαν σπαστά καλά  Ελληνικά. Μου πρότεινε εν πάση περιπτώση ο δεύτερος να καλέσω και άλλον τεχνικό της αρεσκείας μου να κάνει και αυτός διάγνωση, να πάρω δεύτερη γνώμη γιατί και αυτοί δεν μπορούν να αποφανθούν.

Ο αντιπρόσωπος τεχνικός της Samsung  έφερε μια πλακέτα σαν αυτή παρακάτω. Ο μάγκας ο αδερφός μου που βρίσκεται στο σημείο. (Εγώ βρίσκομαι στην Αθήνα) τους έδιωξε κακήν κακώς γιατί είδε σκουριές λέει επάνω και την θεώρησε επισκευασμένη, μεταχειρισμένη.

Ass'y Control Out

Καταγραφή.JPG

Τότε του είπαν να παραγγείλουμε εμείς από την Αθήνα  την πλακέτα εξωτερικής μονάδος  και να έρθουν να την τοποθετήσουν. Βρήκα μετά κάποιον στην Αριστείδου ο οποίος έχει ανταλακτικά του είπα τι θέλω (πλακέτα εξωτερικής μονάδος AQV12NSAX) και θα μου απαντήσει σήμερα το πρωί για το κόστος.

Βλέποντας όμως ένα service manual παραπλήσιου μοντέλου AQV12NSDX από εκεί είναι και ο φωτογραφίες βλέπω και τις εξής σχετικά με την πλακέτα εξωτ. μονάδος.

Καταγραφή1.JPG* 
*

Καταγραφή2.JPG


Ρωτάω λοιπόν κάποιους πιό ειδικούς. Όταν λέμε πλακέτα εξωτερικής μονάδας τι ενοούμε; Τι θα μου δώσει ο πωλητής. Αυτό που βλέπουμε στην πρώτη photo που περιλαμβάνει και τις δύο επόμενες ή  σκέτη κάποια  πλακέτα που φαίνονται στις δύο τελευταίες φώτο;

Ευχαριστώ.

 :Angry:

----------


## Nikos Anagnostou

ενοειται η πρωτη πλακετα δηλαδη το λεγομενο box που εχει την βαση που καθεται η πλακετα επανω και απο εκει εχει του σεσνορες της εξωτερικης μοναδας,θερμικα,ανεμιστηρες κτλ.ολα απο εκει περνουν ρευμα,ενας σωστος πωλητης θα στο εδινε ολοκληρο οχι να βαζεις εσυ την πλακετα μεσα στο κουτι-πλαστικη θηκη της.Αλλα εγω θα ελεγα να την πας σε καποιο ηλεκτρονικο μπας και ειναι κατι ευκολο η βλαβη αφου λες οτι ειναι αυτη δηλαδη το εξωτερικο box ,και γλιτωσεις κανα 280αρι ευρω.

----------


## mr.Vox

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Τελικά αγόρασα το box όπως φαίνεται στην πρώτη photo στα 173 Ευρώ. Δεν απομένει  παρά η τοποθέτηση και θα ψάξω να δω  από περιέργεια  τι έχει πάθει η παλιά πλακέτα πηγαίνοντας την σε έναν φίλο ηλεκτρονικό. Ας ελπίσουμε στο τέλος ότι το μηχάνημα θα λειτουργήσει σωστά.
Απαράδεκτη η συμπεριφορά του εξουσιοδοτημένου αντιπροσώπου να ζητάει 185 ευρώ για επισκευασμένη πλακέτα ένα πράγμα που είχε πάνω του σγουριές και σίγουρα ήταν βγαλμένη από άλλο κλιματιστικό. Ο τύπος ισχυριζόταν κιόλας ότι είναι καινούργια. 

Δουλειά που έπρεπε να κάνει αυτός δηλαδή, να παραγγείλει το ανταλακτικό, την έκανα εγώ ψάχνοντας από εδώ και από εκεί.

Επίσης το Customer's service της Samsung απαράδεκτο (στην Ρουμανία είναι τελικά με Ελληνορουμάνους υπαλλήλους) να παραπέμπει από το ένα τηλέφωνο στο άλλο και το δεύτερο να σε ξαναστέλνει στο πρώτο και πάλι μετά τα ίδια.. Χάλι  και με τον Fourli που κάποια στιγμή όμως απάντησαν και μου έδωσαν ένα τηλέφωνο ενός πωλητή στο κέντρο της Αθήνας όπου και εξυπηρετήθηκα.

Σε κάπιοα φάση είπα να το ξηλώσω και να βάλω ένα του carrefour στα 200 Ευρώ. Τι είδους οικονομία κάνουμε με αυτά τα inverter δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω;

 :Cool:

----------


## Nikos Anagnostou

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Τελικά αγόρασα το box όπως φαίνεται στην πρώτη photo στα 173 Ευρώ. Δεν απομένει  παρά η τοποθέτηση και θα ψάξω να δω  από περιέργεια  τι έχει πάθει η παλιά πλακέτα πηγαίνοντας την σε έναν φίλο ηλεκτρονικό. Ας ελπίσουμε στο τέλος ότι το μηχάνημα θα λειτουργήσει σωστά.
> Απαράδεκτη η συμπεριφορά του εξουσιοδοτημένου αντιπροσώπου να ζητάει 185 ευρώ για επισκευασμένη πλακέτα ένα πράγμα που είχε πάνω του σγουριές και σίγουρα ήταν βγαλμένη από άλλο κλιματιστικό. Ο τύπος ισχυριζόταν κιόλας ότι είναι καινούργια. 
> 
> Δουλειά που έπρεπε να κάνει αυτός δηλαδή, να παραγγείλει το ανταλακτικό, την έκανα εγώ ψάχνοντας από εδώ και από εκεί.
> 
> Επίσης το Customer's service της Samsung απαράδεκτο (στην Ρουμανία είναι τελικά με Ελληνορουμάνους υπαλλήλους) να παραπέμπει από το ένα τηλέφωνο στο άλλο και το δεύτερο να σε ξαναστέλνει στο πρώτο και πάλι μετά τα ίδια.. Χάλι  και με τον Fourli που κάποια στιγμή όμως απάντησαν και μου έδωσαν ένα τηλέφωνο ενός πωλητή στο κέντρο της Αθήνας όπου και εξυπηρετήθηκα.
> 
> Σε κάπιοα φάση είπα να το ξηλώσω και να βάλω ένα του carrefour στα 200 Ευρώ. Τι είδους οικονομία κάνουμε με αυτά τα inverter δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω;


μην το συζητας εχει οικονομια με διαφορα απο τα απλα,αλλα οταν την κουμπωσεις πανω προσεξε τις κλεμες να ειναι καλλα κουμπωμενες και στην σωστη θεση,και ενημερωσε μας τι εκανες.

----------


## mr.Vox

Η Samsung έχει αντικαταστήσει το Assy Control DB93-05534D που είναι για το μοντέλο AQV12NSAX με το Assy Control DB93-08395Ε δεν ξέρω για ποιό λόγο. Στο service manual που έχω στα χέρια μου αναφέρεται το  DB93-05534D και όχι αυτό που μου έδωσαν.  Οπτικά είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο αλλά δεν κουμπώνουν οι κλέμες οι οποίες είναι τελείως διαφορετικού τύπου. Από την Fourlis-Samsung o τεχνικός μου είπε ή να κάνω πατέντα  ή να παραγγείλω τρία καλώδια connectors ώστε να προσαρμόσω τα καλώδια του νέου box. Κατάφερα και βρήκα τα τρία καλώδια αυτά μετά από παραγγελία στην Fourlis και μου είπαν να πάω να τα παραλάβω σήμερα. Tα καλώδια κοστίζουν 6 ευρώ έκαστο .
Από εβδομάδα θα γίνει η τοποθέτηση του box γιατί θα στείλω τα καλώδια επαρχία.

Δεν θα έπρεπε αφού αλλάζουν μοντέλο να δίνουν και τους αντάπτορες καλώδια μαζί; Ταλαιπωρούμαι αφάνταστα περίπου δυό μήνες με αυτό το μηχάνημα.


 :Confused1:

----------


## Nikos Anagnostou

εχεις δικιο για την ταλαιπορια αλλα ο φουρκις ετσι ηταν ανεκαθεν αστα να πανε...

----------


## mr.Vox

Τοποθετήθηκε το Box στην εξωτερική μονάδα και το κλιματιστικό λειτουργεί πλέον κανονικά. Συνολικό κόστος στα 200 Ευρώ. Την πλακέτα εδώ ο Fourlis την πουλάει 173 Ευρώ ενώ ο αντίστοιχος αντιπρόσωπος από έρευνα που έκανα στο internet στην Ισπανία την πουλάει στα 110 Ευρώ.
Παρεπιπτόντως κάηκε και του γείτονα η πλακέτα σε ένα κλιματιστικό μάρκας Inventor. Βρήκαμε πάνω στην πλακέτα μια καρβουνιασμένη σαύρα. Τελικά αυτός το πέταξε και το άλλαξε με ένα άλλο.

Οπότε αναγκαστικά θα φτιάξω κουκούλες και όταν φεύγουμε από εδώ θα τα σκεπάζω. Στις εσωτερικές μονάδες θα βάζω χαρτοταινίες όπου υπάρχει κενό και μπορούν να εισχωρίσουν ζωίφια και θα ταπώνω τις σωλήνες που βγάζουν το νερό.


 :Lol:

----------


## Nikos Anagnostou

[QUOTE=mr.Vox;451632] ενώ ο αντίστοιχος αντιπρόσωπος από έρευνα που έκανα στο internet στην Ισπανία την πουλάει στα 110 Ευρώ.


για βαλε και κανα λινκ απο ισπανια με ενδιαφερει αυτο και συνχαρητιρια για την επισκευη σωστος ο παικτης,θα σε παρω βοηθο.............................

----------


## mr.Vox

Το link θα το βάλω αύριο-μεθαύριο που επιστρέφω Αθήνα γιατί το έχω αποθηκευμένο στο desktop ενώ τώρα μπαίνω από το laptop και δεν το έχω. Τώρα που ψάχνω λίγο από εδώ στο google δεν το βρίσκω. Δεν θυμάμαι τι συνδιασμούς λέξεων είχα βάλει στο ψαχτήρι και το είχα βρει. Πάντως το σίγουρο είναι ότι το έχω κρατήσει και θα το βάλω.

----------


## mr.Vox

Το link από τον Ισπανό εδώ: http://www.aldatecnic.com/tienda/pro...roducts_id=393
Αρχική σελίδα:   http://www.aldatecnic.com/

 :Rolleyes:

----------


## panaspir

Φιλεμου το κλιματιστικοσου κανει αυτοδιαγνωση βλαβης .[3 λαμπακια στην εξωτερικη μοναδα].

----------


## mr.Vox

Σωστά αλλά δεν ήμουν παρόν όταν έβγαλαν το παλιό box για να ξέρω ποιά λαμπάκια αναβόσβηναν στην εξωτερική. Στην μέσα αναβόσβηναν το Operation και Turbo που σημαίνει Outdoor unit error και ενώ ρώτησα τον τεχνικό που μάλλον δεν ήθελε να μου πει. Απλά μου είπε ότι πρέπει να αλλάξουμε όλη την πλακέτα. Οπότε αναγκάστηκα και αγόρασα νέο Box από Φουρλή με τις κλέμες χωριστά και πήγα και το τοποθέτησα για να τελειώνω καθώς στο σπίτι μένουν υπέργηρα άτομα και δεν μπορώ να πηγαίνω Αθήνα επαρχία συνέχεια.

----------


## dimitrisdoul

Καλησπέρα παιδιά και από εμένα (καινούριος στο forum).
Πραγματικά έχω ενθουσιαστεί από τα όσα έχω καταφέρει να διαβάσω μέχρι τώρα. Μπράβο σας!!!
'Εχω και εγώ σχεδόν το ίδιο πρόβλημα με ένα κλιματιστικό SAMSUNG.(ψάχνοντας για λύση βρήκα το forum).
Σας παραθέτω το πρόβλημά μου.
'Εχω το Samsung AQV12F2VE/D indoor unit - UQV12AOTE/D outdoor unit    (inverter).
Στο εσωτερικό μηχάνημα,αναβοσβήνει το ρολόι(πορτοκαλί) και το turbo(πορτοκαλί)
ενώ στο εξωτερικό μηχάνημα αναβοσβήνει το κίτρινο led πάνω στην πλακέτα.
Θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας πριν αρχίσω τα τηλέφωνα στις εταιρείες!

----------


## mr.Vox

Από το service manual του κλιματιστικού σου δες εδώ και κάνε αν μπορείς διάγνωση.


AQV12F2VE .JPG
UQV12AOTE.JPG


 :Confused1:

----------


## dimitrisdoul

Mr.Vox,
σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις διαφωτιστικές εικόνες σου!
Μου αναφέρει λοιπόν ότι βλέπει "στιγμιαία υπερένταση στον inverter" (αν κατάλαβα καλά)
"occurring of the inverter circuit instantaneous over current/instantaneous over current of invertercircuit" ,
εγώ, σε μια γρήγορη ματιά που έριξα στην πλακέτα του εξωτερικού μηχανήματος,
δεν διαπίστωσα κάτι "σκασμένο".
Τι λες, να βρώ ηλεκτρονικό να του την δώσω να ελέγξει κάθε εξάρτημα ή να κοιτάξω για καινούρια?

----------


## Nemmesis

> Mr.Vox,
> σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις διαφωτιστικές εικόνες σου!
> Μου αναφέρει λοιπόν ότι βλέπει "στιγμιαία υπερένταση στον inverter" (αν κατάλαβα καλά)
> "occurring of the inverter circuit instantaneous over current/instantaneous over current of invertercircuit" ,
> εγώ, σε μια γρήγορη ματιά που έριξα στην πλακέτα του εξωτερικού μηχανήματος,
> δεν διαπίστωσα κάτι "σκασμένο".
> Τι λες, να βρώ ηλεκτρονικό να του την δώσω να ελέγξει κάθε εξάρτημα ή να κοιτάξω για καινούρια?


η "στιγμιαία υπερένταση στον inverter " συνηθως δεν ειναι βλαβη στην πλακετα... αλλα στον συμπιεστη του μηχανηματος... μαλλον ειναι κολλημενος.. (πολυ πιθανο αφου ειναι και σε ακινησια το μηχανημα πολυ καιρο)... προσεξε μην αγοραζεις τσαμπα πλακετες...

----------


## dimitrisdoul

Φίλε Nemmesis,
το μηχάνημα δούλευε κανονικά και για άλλο λόγο έπεσε ασφάλεια στο πίνακα.
'Οταν την επανέφερα και μετά, δεν δουλεύει.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έκαψε πυκνωτή κατά το auto-restart?

----------


## dimitrisdoul

Τον πυκνωτή, πώς μπορώ να τον μετρήσω, άν μπορώ?

----------


## picdev

αν δεν κάνω λάθος τον μετράς για να δεις αν βραχυκυκλωνουν τα πόδια του, 
για χωρητικότητα πρέπει να βγει απο τη πλακέτα

----------


## Nemmesis

> Φίλε Nemmesis,
> το μηχάνημα δούλευε κανονικά και για άλλο λόγο έπεσε ασφάλεια στο πίνακα.
> 'Οταν την επανέφερα και μετά, δεν δουλεύει.
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έκαψε πυκνωτή κατά το auto-restart?


για ποιον αλλο λογο επεσε η ασφαλεια? εχεις και αλλες καταναλωσεις πανω στην ιδια γραμμη? ποιον πυκνωτη εννοεις? και γιατι να ειναι ο πυκνωτης? εχεις ενα πολυμετρο για να σου πω να μετρισεις κατι? να δουμε εαν ειναι η πλακετα ή ο συμπιεστης..

----------


## navar

> αν δεν κάνω λάθος τον μετράς για να δεις αν βραχυκυκλωνουν τα πόδια του, 
> για χωρητικότητα πρέπει να βγει απο τη πλακέτα


καπου μπερδευτίκατε παλικάρια !
μιλάμε για των πυκνωτή εκκίνησης του μοτέρ , κατα πάσα πιθανότητα δεν είναι π΄πανω σε πλακέτα αλλα κοντά στο μοτέρ με τα πόδια του να είναι συνδεμένα με βύσματα !

----------


## Nemmesis

> καπου μπερδευτίκατε παλικάρια !
> μιλάμε για των πυκνωτή εκκίνησης του μοτέρ , κατα πάσα πιθανότητα δεν είναι π΄πανω σε πλακέτα αλλα κοντά στο μοτέρ με τα πόδια του να είναι συνδεμένα με βύσματα !


γενικα καπου μπερδευτηκε το θεμα γιατι πυκνωτη για το μοτερ τα ινβερτερ μηχανηματα δεν εχουν...

----------


## navar

> γενικα καπου μπερδευτηκε το θεμα γιατι πυκνωτη για το μοτερ τα ινβερτερ μηχανηματα δεν εχουν...


δεν το ήξερα κουμπάρε ! συγχώρα με !
οπότε τα δικά μου σπίτι σίγουρα δεν είναι inverter  :P

----------


## dimitrisdoul

Όσον αφορά την ασφάλεια στον πίνακα, να σημειώσω ότι το σπίτι είναι παλιό και η κατανομή των γραμμών αλλού γι'αλλού!
Όσο για τον πυκνωτή,βρήκα έναν κάτω από το box της πλακέτας του οποίου τα στοιχεία είναι: 2200μF 400WV NEGATIVE της Samsung.
Μπορώ να τον μετρήσω με απλό πολύμετρο?

----------

